# Potato starch Autochrome video



## Bobby Ironsights (May 2, 2022)

Tech connections did a great video about autochromes, thought I'd share.


----------



## cgw (May 2, 2022)

A more evolved process(almost Kodachrome-like?) that yielded interesting results:









						About this Collection  | Prokudin-Gorskii Collection  | Digital Collections  | Library of Congress
					

(Originally published under the title “The Prokudin-Gorskii Collection of Early 20th Century Color Photographs of Russia at the Library of Congress: Unexpected Consequences of the Digitization of the Collection, 2000-2017,” in Slavic & East European Information Resources, 18 no.3/4 (Fall/winter...



					www.loc.gov


----------



## terri (May 5, 2022)

Bobby Ironsights said:


> Tech connections did a great video about autochromes, thought I'd share.


I've read about this and seen some of these images  - it's pretty unique, isn't it?   Beautiful results!


----------

